# Where to buy tools online?



## Cid (Sep 6, 2012)

As I live in Norway, there is not a lot of options to buy, and the pricing is quite high. Could you help me make a list of sites worth a visit? A brief description would be nice to "cutters" "everything" "sharpening" "measuring" "fasteners" and so forth. It's difficult finding some of the parts, like HSS blanks, endmills and it's like.

Thanks,
- Cid -

http://www.amazon.com,                        Cutters, measuring, litterature, and more.
http://www.use-enco.com                       Everything
http://www1.mscdirect.com Everything under the sun
http://www.tools4cheap.net Good assortment, Friendly owner, HM-Member recommended
http://www.mesatool.com Small assortment, good quality & service, Turning tools, boring, treading, carbide.
http://www.ebay.com Of course! But use caution! Great deals, and total Rip-Offs side by side.


----------



## joe_m (Sep 6, 2012)

I can give a few of recommendations for places I've happily bought from, but you'll have to email them to see if they ship to Norway for a cheap enough postage price. 
Enco - everything although their online catalog seems to hide things quite often. If you can find it then the price will be reasonable and they send out a lot of coupons.
MSC - everything under the sun for sale. Shipping to the US is very quick. 

My favorite is: tools4cheap - a small place with a large assortment of tooling/holders/vises and such for your lathe/mill. Run by Jeff Beck who is super friendly and quick to answer questions. He sells the import stuff but his quality control is excellent. 


There is one I wouldn't recommend to anyone - but that's probably outside the guidelines of this forum so I will keep my lips zipped unless someone else actually recommends them in this thread.
Joe


----------



## dcheff (Sep 6, 2012)

i have been talking to jeff from tools4cheap and i agree with what was said, he is very quick to respond and very friendly. The only order i have placed so far is through mesa tools http://www.mesatool.com/ They make and sell a few different style of lathe tools like boring and threading bars and carbide inserts for their tools. me being a novice it was kind of nice to only have a few items to make a decision from and them only stocking the inserts used in their tools. very small selection but seems like good prices.


----------



## DaveD (Sep 6, 2012)

Here in the states EBAY can be an alternative for the small stuff like cutters, inserts, knockoff Aloris tool holders, dial indicators, v blocks, parallels, etc. the kind of stuff you can hold in your hand. 

I have also had good luck in the past outfitting my D1-6 chuck mounting with other chucks/accessories. Although the last year or so it seems prices have gone crazy high and more and more buy-it-now tooling which except for cutters and HSS blanks is also priced higher and higher.


----------

